# Oracle dies!



## Leigh (Jan 14, 2015)

I have owned and loved my Sage Oracle for just shy of two years, two weeks ago upon turning the machine on it let out an almighty loud electrical noise like something was electrically overloaded, so loud in fact I thought it may wake the better half up, I turned off immediately and called John Lewis, they then contacted Sage and eventually arranged for coffee classics to come and rectify the machine.

The machine didn't show any signs of the same fault but the engineer did find several slight leaks from boiler pipe O rings, which he replaced but unfortunately as he was putting the machine back together the final screw on the back panel decided to start spinning and wouldn't tighten leaving the panel proud which he wasn't happy but carried on testing what he had fixed by turning the machine on, this was the beginning of the end for my Oracle as the portafilter was pressurising unexpectedly and when he pressed the hot water button it splurged water everywhere, after continual attempts at de air locking the machine it then started to read 106c on the display, at this point he decided that the machine needed to be taken away to the workshop for further investigation etc.

The engineer did say it could be down to scale build up and advised descaling every 2 months regardless of the machine display just for info which is sound advise. I will in future use slightly softer water with this in mind (80 -120) hardness.

I was told by John Lewis that I would be given a temporary machine by sage whilst mine was fixed but this didn't turn out to be true as Sage said they never have offered this service! So after many phone calls and expressing that I wasn't happy about being mislead Sage and John Lewis have decided to give me a brand new machine and £75 refund for my inconvenience which I was blown away with!!

I thought I'd share my experience and my machine had been faultless up to that point but very glad I decided to purchase via John Lewis.

Regards

Leigh


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Great service to provide a new machine. And confirmation of the value of buying from JL.

I guess that we are getting to the time where the reliability of Sage machines will be defined (good or bad).


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

That's a great result in the end! John Lewis are excellent to deal with tbh


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I had the same sort of conversation with John Lewis recently concerning a fault on the grinder on my BE and was told the same thing but I have to contact Sage and that they will provide a loan machine while it's repaired. No mention of an engineer turning up to fix - just some one taking it away and leaving a loan machine.

They also pointed out that it was a repair warrantee. Reading that it could apply to everything they sell. All sorts of appliances are mentioned.







My feeling is that if it can't be repaired they will have to replace it. I had visions of Sage contacting me and telling me to keep the loan machine - could be any age and who knows how well it's been looked after.

Sounds like I will have to do the same thing unless it is repaired. I think that's doubtful as the problem is deep down in the adjustment arrangement.

So thanks for this post.

Warrantees can be curious things. I returned a combi oven to Curries as it had broken - took a new one away and the warrantee started all over again. Amazon and a Morphy Richards hot water dispenser. Contacted them and was told Amazon carry the first 12 months - MR after that. Amazon did replace it but I have a feeling it was repackaged. No definite proof though. Lots of this particular model have been returned down to taste of the water that comes out of it.







I managed to fix that on ours, also the replacement.

John

-


----------



## Leigh (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi John!

my warranty stays as before as it's a replacement machine so come the end of March it's the end of my two year manufacturers warranty and at point of purchase I decided to purchase an additional one year John Lewis added care.

my replacement machine has just arrived (next day) and I was shocked to see a single basket as well as the standard double which by the way is different to the DB single basket that I already had for experimentation but didn't work out!

The grinder sounds totally different and the tamping noise sounds very different too! I'll let you know how I get on with it, just so glad to be able to make myself and guests a decent coffee at last!

regards

Leigh


----------

